# Just can't be too careful, in considering all the 'physics' and variables, I guess..



## RenaisSAWnceMan (Aug 13, 2011)

Forestry Accident: Bucked tree pivots, killing faller - YouTube


----------



## derwoodii (Aug 15, 2011)

Very sobering, predicting all is so very hard keeping your selfs out of harms way while trying to get the job done.. 

Gravity will out accelerate a top fuel dragster over the 1st 30 feet less than 1 second, try not to be that wrong spot.


----------

